# Ipam or GHRP?



## bubbagump (Oct 6, 2012)

I had been thinking about trying Hexarelin but just read a post by gymrat about the sides not being so great versus other peps. Im pretty sure I want to use PEG MGF, what should I run with it? Can I run it as a stand alone?


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 10, 2012)

fuk hex bro.  ghrp 2 or ipam.  peg mgf should be used with DES or LR3.  peg mgf will not do a whole lot alone, even at high doses for long periods of time.  it needs lr3/des to continue the growth.


----------



## beasto (Oct 10, 2012)

I would say if your going to run a peptide that it be GHRP-2 IGF-LR3, or DES for the best benefits and goals bro. I had great results with LR3 and always use it PCT.


----------



## Azog (Oct 11, 2012)

I am gonna start running ghrp-2 and mod grf morning, pwo, and prebed with each adminstration followed by .5-1 iu of rips. I am expecting good results. Ill let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 11, 2012)

Azog said:


> I am gonna start running ghrp-2 and mod grf morning, pwo, and prebed with each adminstration followed by .5-1 iu of rips. I am expecting good results. Ill let you guys know how it goes.



id still use some cjc or mod grf with the ghrp.  even with the rips, it just makes the pulse so much bigger.  also, take the rips about 20-30min post pep's.  it will keep the pulse long and output high.


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 11, 2012)

Azog said:


> I am gonna start running ghrp-2 and mod grf morning, pwo, and prebed with each adminstration followed by .5-1 iu of rips. I am expecting good results. Ill let you guys know how it goes.



What are rips?


----------



## Omegareign (Oct 11, 2012)

He's talking about HGH.


----------

